# im new............



## Youngarcher323 (Jan 2, 2006)

hi im new to archery. I got a micro midas 3 this x-mis and i got my first kill. I need any suggestions on any bows that i might use in the future. Thnx


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

*Mathews*

you may want to look a mathews mustang or maybe a classic. you cant go wrong with a mathews


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

Mathews is a great bow


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

dont buy anything but a mathews


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Depending on your draw the mathews classic is a great bow, bottoms out at 27 inches. I shoot fita taget archery with it and is one of the most forgiving bow short of something like an Apex.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Can anyone say, EQUALIZER :wink:


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

*Welcome to AT*

I have the Midas III too and also got my first kill with it. This summer I will be probably going withe the Hoyt Trykon and passing the Midas down to my little brothers. Just go out and shoot some bows and pick what you like. What I like or what someone else likes might not feel right to you. 

Nathan


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

in order to decide what bow you would like in the future you need to know several things

1)draw length
2)draw weight
3)what you will be using it for, ie target hunting etc
4) budget


all this considered you will find any of the major brands make excellent bows, but i myself love the mathews switchback, though its last years model, i still think it will out perform anything out there


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*equalizer all the way*



3DBIGBULLX said:


> Can anyone say, EQUALIZER :wink:



i shot one just the other day and its shoots great great 4 a kid :wink:


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

I like my Reflex GameGetter its a awesome bow ill keep it forever it will fit me forever too


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

use a hoyt,if your 10-18yrs old use a hoyt rintec like me.


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

Now, you were with me when I shot those two deer and I shoot a Bowtech. What do you think I would recommend?
Your Uncle


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

hoytshooter10 said:


> use a hoyt,


Cant go wrong with a hoyt


----------



## klima2105 (Dec 1, 2005)

Youngarcher323 said:


> hi im new to archery. I got a micro midas 3 this x-mis and i got my first kill. I need any suggestions on any bows that i might use in the future. Thnx


Not to get off subject but what did ya shoot? just curious.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Why hello! Welcome to AT!


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*maybe bow eh?.....*

I think your best bet is to get your draw length, what you are hunting and get the appropriate draw weight and then shoot more than 1 bow in thoses specs and pick one only way to do it i have gone through 8 bows trying to find the perfect one still havent found it. lol!!!

:canada:Canada The Final Hunting Frontier:canada:
Live Life To The Extreme's Cause you only live once:canada: :aero:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Check out the martin line. They are such incredibly nice bows. Very accurate, great looking, and easy to shoot. 


Great ones for hunting: 

Rytera Bullet X and Martin Slayer Extreme. 

Cheaper, but great bow for hunting: Martin Saber. 


Check out a few, you'll love them. I won't shoot anything but martin, and the bows have done me well.


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

*liberty*

try the bowtech/diamond liberty, its realy smooth and it has a great space for you to grow with it


----------

